# eroded shell? reef putty!



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I haven't kept nerites in a while, but I was thinking about something I was doing a while back. 

If you keep them really acidic (or is it just the softness snail guys?) water, their shells can erode after a while, ultimately killing them. I had some reef putty laying around, so I mixed some of the epoxy, pulled one out, patched him up and plopped him back in. It worked! I did it to some others, and while it wasn't pretty, it did the trick. I even fashioned some little putty horns to turn one into a horned nerite. They need further treatment after a while, but you can keep them alive indefinitely that way. Some were more putty than shell! Darth Vader as a snail.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That is so funny Cavan! I have tried crushed coral in a pile, the shrimp rocks you can buy, the bird cuttle bone... none seem to work to help them. I never thought of body spackle. Plastic surgery for snails... here we come!


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I think using super glue would be easier, faster and cheaper. And you could take your nerite body art form even further, I'd start by gluing on some googly eyes.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

LOL you have any pictures?


----------

